# Coolant leak Thermostat body



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Had car at dealers yesterday regarding my damaged rims

Had Audi cam of car, said it had a slight coolant leak and would. Need a new thermostat house and seal £966.77

As the car was purchased brand new 1 September 2017, it is just out of warranty, it's a 2018 model TTS with just over 35,000 miles. I see it seems to be quite a common problem. Will contact Audi customer services to see if they can help with a good will gesture!

Regards


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Sadly very common. I know someone who had 3 swapped on his S3.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you losing coolant and having to regularly top it up?


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Chronic problem in third generation EA888.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if the car has always been serviced by Audi properly , you might get a goodwill (somebody here had had that)



jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Had car at dealers yesterday regarding my damaged rims
> 
> ...


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

They said it looked like it had just started to leak, Car has been fully service by Doncaster Audi from new. Have contacted Audi customer care over this matter, waiting for a response.

Regards


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I had paid the extra for the 5 year warranty when mine was identified which, ironically, pretty much paid for the repair but hopefully they will make a contribution to yours!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

That's the most common issue ever on these engines. Service rep replaced my thermostat housing even when they couldn't actually find a leak because it's "such a common issue". Used a newer version of thermostat housing and never had an issue since.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

After communication with the service manager, regarding the thermostat leak, and all the problems with my wheel rims (another post) was a reduced price of £500.00 for the repair.

I commented that I was not satisfied with the offer, and either it was resolved or this would be the last Audi for me, after saying that this was my third Brand new TT in the last 8 years.

So I received the offer that they would pay 100%, for the repair (£966.77) To keep my custom.

Regards


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

^^^^^^a great result @jont122......well done for sticking to your guns [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Great result. Good for you and must feel pleased for persevering.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> After communication with the service manager, regarding the thermostat leak, and all the problems with my wheel rims (another post) was a reduced price of £500.00 for the repair.
> 
> ...


Well done. And I hope you don't feel "obliged" to get another Audi next time :roll: . If I was keeping mine beyond 3 years (which I won't be) I would definitely be shopping around for an extended warranty as these 'good will gestures' are very hit and miss. Scandalous really when 'upstart' manufacturers like Kia have the confidence to provide a 7 year/100,000 mile warranty.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Taking the car in tomorrow to have the other New Wheel Rim fitted and thermostat body replaced.

Hopefully everything will be right this time!

Regards


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Had car at dealers yesterday regarding my damaged rims
> 
> ...


I bet that was a tempting proposition :mrgreen: 
Parting with the best part of a grand to replace a substandard part.

Glad you got a good outcome in the end.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Dropped car off at Doncaster Audi, first thing yesterday to have the thermostat housing replaced, also Halsey oil change and brake fluid. Plus the other New Wheel Rim.

Expected the car back last night. But they said the car had been on a short test drive, and could they keep it overnight and top up the coolant level up today.

Picked car up tonight and the service manager assured me everything was done.

They also lent me a brand new S5 for the two days


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hopefully, some positive posts will follow.
Hoggy.


----------



## ttdrivertfsi (Jan 28, 2021)

This seems like a really common problem! I've just been quoted £688 by a 3rd party garage to replace my water pump/thermostat as it's leaking coolant. Seems to be a fair price based on everything said here.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

ttdrivertfsi said:


> This seems like a really common problem! I've just been quoted £688 by a 3rd party garage to replace my water pump/thermostat as it's leaking coolant. Seems to be a fair price based on everything said here.


That's a good price.


----------

